# FX in Orlando



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Anyone out there that will be attending this show? I'll be in Orlando for the weekend, and thought it might be fun to plan a small get together for anyone attending. Let me know, and I'll try to figure something out.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Details, I need details. 
What day is on? What week?
Where is it being held? 
Is there a schedule on times of events? 
And most important $$$$.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

go to www.fxshow.com
The show is april 17,18 & 19
The link above gives ALL the details.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

PM Moderator said:


> go to www.fxshow,com
> The show is april 17,18 & 19
> The link above gives ALL the details.


You need to fix the address.:wave:
Great site.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

enterprise_fan said:


> Details, I need details.
> What day is on? What week?
> Where is it being held?
> Is there a schedule on times of events?
> And most important $$$$.



I was thinking of something Friday or Saturday night. Nothing as far as costs are concerned, unless I can come up with something out of the ordinary. Are you in the Orlando area?


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

go to www.fxshow.com


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

I wish I could. Looks like a great show.


----------



## docplastic (May 10, 2003)

*It's nearby for me*

I would be very interested in attending some sort of get-together. Those Northern people have Chiller and Wonderfest, and I feel out in left field most of the time.
Tom


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Yes I live in the area and know of the Orange County Convention Center. Will you just be visiting or will you be a contributer at the show? I work on Friday and Saturday til 3:00. The Convention Center is only twenty minutes from work. A get-together with fellow modelers would be nice.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I live in Merritt Island and, as another poster lamented, this would be great since it doesn't appear there are any genre model shows in Florida anyway. But of all the weekends this came up it conflicts with a nieces wedding near Tampa. I would have loved to attend but will probably be out of town. A question though, are you having a table in the vendor area and would this get together be at some location at the con or off-site or what? I will keep my eyes peeled and if possible will try to attend something if you get it together.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I will be there as a vendor with Doll & Hobby, but not set up as Moebius. The way the show is run, it doesn't lend itself to manufacturer's in my opinion. If there's enough interest, I'd like to try to get a small banquet room or something similar, just to sit around and bs..... Kind of open for ideas!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Great! Send me a plane ticket! :woohoo:  :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Sorry, wont be there that weekend but I will be at Modelpalooza, How bout that weekend?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

The-Nightsky said:


> Sorry, wont be there that weekend but I will be at Modelpalooza, How bout that weekend?



I was hoping to hear back from them since I did the show last year, so I'm not sure what weekend that is. I'll check on that....


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

Why can't they hold these get-toghters in the San Francisco Bay Area? Some of us can't (lacking coin-of-the-realm) travel that far ...


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Thor1956 said:


> Why can't they hold these get-toghters in the San Francisco Bay Area? Some of us can't (lacking coin-of-the-realm) travel that far ...


How about L.A.????


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

The-Nightsky said:


> Sorry, wont be there that weekend but I will be at Modelpalooza, How bout that weekend?


I don't have anything good enough to enter at the Modelpalooza but I would like to see what other people are doing.

I can make the Friday night show at the FX show but I can't stay long. I will have to be back at work the next morning at 6:00 am. (The mouse house can be very demanding). Looking forward to show.:thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Thor1956 said:


> Why can't they hold these get-toghters in the San Francisco Bay Area? Some of us can't (lacking coin-of-the-realm) travel that far ...


For me, this will be the first show of the year. I'd like to do somethign similar in every part of the country I visit this year. I know I'll be out to California at least once, LA or SD area, probably not SF though. I guess you never know!


----------



## Storvick (Jan 21, 2003)

Modelpalozza isn't until Saturday May 16 and Sunday May 17, 2009 unless its been changed. I'll be at the model show this year again. (hope they divide the Sci-Fi stuff again to Star Trek and everything else since I was able to pull 2nd and 3rd place in the Star Trek part of it.) I wanted to go to FX but no funds for it.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Thor1956 said:


> Why can't they hold these get-toghters in the San Francisco Bay Area? Some of us can't (lacking coin-of-the-realm) travel that far ...


I haven't been to a model show since the last Mad Model Party in Pasadena in 2000...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

kit-junkie said:


> Great! Send me a plane ticket! :woohoo:  :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Me too!!

Chris.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

If Modelpalooza is May 16 & 17 that's the same week end as Wonderfest.
Bummer!


----------

